# A member at last!



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Decided to stop being a cheap scate and join up, (Order #627).

Look forward to recieving pack :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Boba FeTT said:


> Decided to stop being a cheap scate and join up, (Order #627).
> 
> Look forward to recieving pack :wink:


Cool - welcome 

Lou


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Well done that man


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

About time too, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard !!!!


----------

